

Ask HN: Help a hacker and he will help you - thiagofm

I've recently graduated from comp. sci. and have been playing with node.js, real-time stuff(and quite good at it! I can show you something I've developed) and I'm like, average in rails. I can also program in anything you want and have a interest into functional programming languages(like erlang or clojure).<p>I can also program in most languages(who can't?), draw(average) and... I'm a fast learner!<p>I can also do some jQuery/css... well, I'm basically the jack of all trades master of none.<p>I'm also interested in computer vision and my final college project were a low-cost interactive blackboard(read: mouse to a projection) using computer vision(opencv + emulated windows mouse events) in c++.<p>Videos of it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFudPjEvBmE (the full software, including a module to help a teacher in the classroom with presentations etc).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v4GuwW63dE (me drawing in paint with it).<p>I'm a bad manager of myself(who isn't?) and I don't have a good network where I live in order to keep me motivated in building something, so...<p>I want to work for free, full-time(more than 8 hours a day), for you, in any of the tecnologies listed above or anything interesting to create a portfolio and get really good into something.<p>You can contact me at: t at art-is-t.me or of course, post here.<p>Of course, if you are looking for a half-assed tech cofounder into something stupid, feel free to contact me.<p>Or even if you want just to talk... :) I'm upto anything cool!<p>Thanks.
======
nickh
Have you thought about contributing to one or more open-source projects?
That's a great way to meet fellow hackers, hone your skills, contribute to the
community, and begin making a name for yourself.

